# Would you critique our website?



## paroofer (Sep 30, 2005)

I am interested in your opinions.
Thanks!

http://jhroofingandconstruction.com


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice, did you hire a pro to do that? It looks real good. Just the type of thing I was shooting for and missed, lol! No really, I like it. The only part I don't like is on the very first page the list in green by the picture that says roofing, windows, siding, decks, looks a little silly floatin by itself there. Other than that, I'd say it's top notch! :Thumbs:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

The only thing I don't like is the font colors. Other than that totally professional.


----------



## paroofer (Sep 30, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the replies! The list of things we do looks like it is floating because I did do the site myself and I'm not too sure how to fix that! LOL!
Guess I need to work on that some more  
I picked green for the font because that is our company color and I feel like black is a little plain. Do you think it would look better darker?


----------



## davesaudio (Oct 19, 2005)

I like it! Clean- looks... "honest" (best word I could find).
I would like to be able to click on those pictures and get the hi-res version.
D


----------



## paroofer (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you, Davesaudio!
I'm not much of a computer geek, so I'm not sure how to set it up for the high res. pictures. :sad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Joanna,
We seem to be in the same area, I noticed in another thread you stated you're slow, I am always looking for a good decking sub, give me a buzz sometime, I may be able to use you for some upcomming monster decks.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Your Keywords are in your Description Tags. I'd make sure my Keywords have there own Meta Tag.
Other than that your site looks great!


----------



## camas (Oct 21, 2005)

Keyword meta tags are useless - declared dead about five years ago. The last search engines to index and appreciate them no longer exist. Leave the tag blank, quote Martha Stewart, write a short poem. It doesn't matter. Keyword metas are, perhaps, the slowest dying SEO myth ever contrived.

I looked only quickly, but you oughta be able to fix the floating issue by chaniging the <p align> from "center" to "right"/"left" for the paragraphs that hold that text. Also, I would change change your title tags to 1) include more of the areas and towns in which you operate (title tags are still heavily weighted by the search engines) 2)reflect what's on the page. It's generally a good idea to avoid site-wide titles if for no other reason than, because they are important to the ranking algorithms, it's a good way to broadcast the terms and phrases for which you want to be found - I am assuming that Phoenixville is not the only place you are willing to work. People in other areas will not necessarily search for Phoenixville so I would suggest putting more general locations in the titles and elaborating on that in the copy. In general it's a tough job to optimize for all of the locations where people work without making the site ridiculous; but I would consider adding some referernce, or even another page, that outlines where you work - both for people and search engines. I think you've done a nice. I like the BBB link that adds credibility, the photos are nice, and I think the testimonials are a great idea.


----------



## paroofer (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone!
CDAC I'll keep your # handy! You aren't that far from us at all.


----------



## mtpgoat (Feb 24, 2006)

if you are still having problems with floating? 

would you like the photo up front to rotate between projects...if so pm there is a free html version that is pretty good. Really good work...Great detail with the alt tags


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks Great!

I particularly like the re-roof pictures, they are a great way to establish customer expectation.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I like it. the font is less desirable


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks really nice - I would use a darker green though..


----------



## lowell5slide (Feb 28, 2006)

*like it since...*

hey guys could use some comments on my website just the homepage but was wondering if were on the right track lowellmichael.com not sure how to send link lol:no:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I like it.

Here is the link guys:
http://www.lowellmichael.com/


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I like it to. Nice flashing job on this chimmey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi there!
You might want to considering making a few of your images clickable:
* National Roofing Contractors Association graphic on the top-left corner
* Select Shingle Roofer Certainteed Corporation on the bottom of the page

Very trivial, but I noticed you have two spaces "quality services."

Might actually have too much white space on your web page -- or it appears that way on my Mozilla FireFox web browser.

Good luck!
mort-


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Maybe make the links on the left a lil bigger. I didnt notice them untill the 2nd time I saw it. Other than that looks great.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Hers an idea on the floating problem. Grab it if you like. I will remove it soon.
Click to see


----------

